# Have any ants here thought about working for Instacart?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

I was reading this:
https://www.wired.com/2014/02/next-big-thing-missed-future-groceries-really-online/It seems that this would dispense with the risk of a pax sneezing, puking, pissing, crapping, or ejaCENSOREDlating in his car.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Nope. Pay will be shit.


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

https://sf.eater.com/2019/11/11/20959923/instacart-shoppers-strike-cut-bonuses


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't consider myself to be an ant, so no lol


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

I've thought about a lot of things. 

It's just another gig job. Same garbage, different bag.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I tried it. I did better with food delivery. I was thinking less KMs on my van, more KMs on my feet would be good for both of us. It didn't work out so well. I spent a few shift with 1 or 2 deliveries that I spent too much time in the store looking for things for. The worst is checkout lines. You just sit there waiting.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I tried both driving pax and driving food delivery. I prefer driving pax. Food delivery eats the per hour rate badly. Too much time for pick up in some places and too much hassle to deliver in some apartments. Delivery should not be expected to be to the door. The customers should come to cars instead. Otherwise the per hour rate deteriorates really bad.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It's ok but there's no way I could do it as my main gig. The tips typically suck, which is surprising considering it's more work. The default tip setting for customers is 5%. I get occasional decent offers from local stores and it's just nice having another option that's different

Make sure to sign up for Fetch Rewarda, Receipt Hog and other receipt rewards apps.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> It's ok but there's no way I could do it as my main gig. The tips typically suck, which is surprising considering it's more work. The default tip setting for customers is 5%. I get occasional decent offers from local stores and it's just nice having another option that's different
> 
> Make sure to sign up for Fetch Rewarda, Receipt Hog and other receipt rewards apps.


I just completed my first instacart order from Costco heavy pay was a $30 payment I hustled im pretty strong to so the four cases of six gallon Poland Spring Waters wasn't too bad. including the Longline I got in and out of Costco in about 15-20 minutes. I'm only going to choose orders that pay very well. Postmates is slow. Waiting for my grub hub card.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It’s so slow for me today I just accepted a $9/7 item no tip Instacart order from my neighborhood Giant. Hoping to get a cash tip


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> It's so slow for me today I just accepted a $9/7 item no tip Instacart order from my neighborhood Giant. Hoping to get a cash tip


Please update


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> Please update


No tip. Good news is the drop off was less than a mile from my house

Might have to go back and egg her house later


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ants don't think, they just do as they're told.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

I just did my second instacart order at ShopRite and my third instacart order from Restaurant Depot. both orders were heavy pay it seems the orders only worth taking are heavy pay ones to me.

Postmates is totally dead around me now especially since they took away Chick-fil-A I'm so pissed about that



Uber00 said:


> I just did my second instacart order at ShopRite and my third instacart order from Restaurant Depot. both orders were heavy pay it seems the orders only worth taking are heavy pay ones to me.
> 
> Postmates is totally dead around me now especially since they took away Chick-fil-A I'm so pissed about that


still waiting for my GrubHub GrubHub card even though I'm pretty sure I can go on and do deliveries right now but I just want to wait for my card to be safe in case I need it and have to cancel


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Uber00 said:


> I'm pretty sure I can go on and do deliveries right now but I just want to wait for my card to be safe in case I need it and have to cancel


You should be able to see if it's an order you need the card for before accepting.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

WAHN said:


> You should be able to see if it's an order you need the card for before accepting.


true I'm doing instacart mostly now and I'm debating whether I should keep on schedule or just do on demand orders I like how on demand orders you can see multiple regions of all batches available and No 3 minutes timer. I also like being on schedule so I know that it probably gets a little bit easier to get orders even if it's only for one region at a time.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> I was reading this:
> https://www.wired.com/2014/02/next-big-thing-missed-future-groceries-really-online/It seems that this would dispense with the risk of a pax sneezing, puking, pissing, crapping, or ejaCENSOREDlating in his car.


Not busting your balls but is this article 5+ years old?


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

On demand was great today! 
Also instacart DRAINS my battery like crazy. I had to run out to my car and charge my phone before I could check out it was terrible.. 

I use an android PALM phone which I LOVE. But the battery drains on insta cart in like 20 min lol.. At lest I got a $10 target card today for me to make up for the hassle


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I tried both driving pax and driving food delivery. I prefer driving pax. Food delivery eats the per hour rate badly. Too much time for pick up in some places and too much hassle to deliver in some apartments. Delivery should not be expected to be to the door. The customers should come to cars instead. Otherwise the per hour rate deteriorates really bad.


It seems that there could be a charge for the amount of time that it takes the driver to wait, borne by the eatery for waiting to checkout, and for waiting for the customer to come to the street. Say $0.25 per minute (this could be verified by having the customer sign for delivery so the exact time is logged).


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

My PT does Instacart. From what he’s told me, no thanks.
Apparently, his biggest problem, besides trying to schedule shifts around his PT gig, is that a huge number of IC orders are for Sprouts, a low rent Whole Foods. Only one in the county so sometimes to deliveries are 15-20 miles.
When he feels like driving? He turns on notifications and only accepts $25< deliveries, so he doesn’t do a lot.


----------

